# LA Times: Dorner Proves Guns no answer to Tyranny



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Dorner case shows folly of arming oneself to combat government - latimes.com

It's sad that people consider editors and such writers as "smart" when they write such things as this. While Dorner fought for nothing but hate as far as I can tell his "war" on the govt claimed two lives of armed, on duty, and active officers and he injured a 3rd. He tied up LE agencies and resource in the millions of dollars worth, and he was one man.

So LA Times if 1/10,000 gun owners acted like Dorner how then would guns not be the answer to tyranny? Seriously? DC would look like Syria today.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

They have to be kidding they estimate the number of insergents in Afganistan to be about 25,000 and how many billions have we spent. We have every modern weapon, and I can't say we are even winning.

Prison Planet.com » Why The Elite Would Lose a Civil War


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

1 man cost the California Government how much money and how many lives lost. Id say he had a win and as for a lone gunman his asymmetry wasnt too bad. Do I condone his killing of innocents. Hell no. But I dont condone the LAPD's or shall I say Riverside PD killing of innocents either. Whos dead and whos on paid leave ?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, he is correct on one part. ONE person cannot take on the feds by himself and win. 

As much as I really don't like the French, he forgot to mention how much good the French resistance did. Ok they were a minority in France but they did some good.

The real key here is organization. Without organization the people do not stand a chance.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

My ass. What it proved was what has been proved over the centuries, that superior numbers often win. Throw in more technical ability and knowledge for intelligence and force coordination and it's not much the one man can do. Lots of armed men and women standing together, working together, coordinating together, gathering technical ability and intelligence, taking objectives and assets can win. The writer is obviously an idiot with no idea of warfare and truth and either a traitor to the people trying to propagandize them to being spineless and/or is so spineless himself, fighting back is something he can't ever understand.


Either way, I predict he'll be someone's bitch someday or found dead wimpering under his desk.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dorner was a disgraced liberal not a freedom fighter. 
Let the write keep thinking that way easy to deal with those with on blinders latter.
Molon labe


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Its intriguing. I posted this very same link and pretty much same post on a debate forum. A political forum
active in debate with lots of liberals, conservatives, libertarians etc. The almost universal claim is 
"you are calling for war." 

Why is it when someone (me) says they (again me) are worried about the actions of others (left wing politicians)
causing a war that the left wing radicals assume I want war?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Its intriguing. I posted this very same link and pretty much same post on a debate forum. A political forum
> active in debate with lots of liberals, conservatives, libertarians etc. The almost universal claim is
> "you are calling for war."
> 
> ...


 That is a trained response. What ever you say they are trained to turn it a round and make you the aggressor.
Kind of like this the protester honoring Dorner right now in LA. If you were to say I don't understand those people. Harmless right?
Here is how it goes : Those people what do you mean by those people, the they fall about the place and the accusation of racism follows, and the chant those people repeated.
We now have an incident caused by you. The report on the news will never clear state what you said you will be the bad guy .
They have this to an art form our union instructs people on how to use it. How to speak in uptalk so you can lead a person into a trap by making a statement sound like a question. While you do not commit to the statement you made leaving you blameless.
You hear anyone attached to The education system use this often.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Its intriguing. I posted this very same link and pretty much same post on a debate forum. A political forum
> active in debate with lots of liberals, conservatives, libertarians etc. The almost universal claim is
> "you are calling for war."
> 
> ...


Because if they can maintain the present status quo, they are guaranteed an easy life with all the perks and priviledges afforded to the elite in a f**cked up society. They are virually guaranteed a golden parachute the more gridlock they create to make sure no progress is made. They need to end the free ride and actually work for a living.

Where is the "change" the was promised by Barack Hussein Bouvier Obama? I was slow to become involved in politics as I was wrong to think that these matters were above my head or my input was not crucial to policy making. But these pinheads work for us and if simply do nothing or argue and bicker among ourselves, well then we create a damp, humid enviroment for the viral infestation that is the "Barack Hussein Bouvier Obama" White House. We have no one but ourselves to blame.

(cue tape CB!)

Hi! My name is Barack Hussien Obama, I am an American Muslim, and I approve this message..."as-salamu alaykum"


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Pre Programmed responses to anything said that is truthful. When you see it squash it like a bug.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Just another moronic liberal "journalist" who knows nothing of his subject matter.

... next


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Unfortunately society listens to them.



whoppo said:


> Just another moronic liberal "journalist" who knows nothing of his subject matter.
> 
> ... next


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Donner was an idiot looking for a fight and as such destine for epic failure. But your right one man was able to tie up a tremendous amount of resources despite his flawed in my opinion tactics. That there alone is something you have to take stock in. Despite his poor tactics he was able to sacrifice one life in return for taking 4 others life. Your right too that if one man was able to cost the government this much in resources and man power what would be the result if just 1% of the US population did the same thing? How much more could he have cost the government he was fighting had he been a little more cautous, used more of a hit and run stratgey and was a lot more like Eric Rudolph?


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Donner was an idiot looking for a fight and as such destine for epic failure. But your right one man was able to tie up a tremendous amount of resources despite his flawed in my opinion tactics. That there alone is something you have to take stock in. Despite his poor tactics he was able to sacrifice one life in return for taking 4 others life. Your right too that if one man was able to cost the government this much in resources and man power what would be the result if just 1% of the US population did the same thing? How much more could he have cost the government he was fighting had he been a little more cautous, used more of a hit and run stratgey and was a lot more like Eric Rudolph?


Agreed and then some. If you look closely at the training films, he looked border line on the control issue. Earlier today was thinking had he actually had been a trained survivalist and not been so hell bent on immediate deadly revenge and killing indiscriminately, he could have kept the southern California LEOs in a crisis mode for months. Got to admit that it was best that it ended as it did or we would have been going through court actions for ever. Just as a side note, the purported kick to the head of a prisoner by his female training officer that reporting got him fired for "falsely" reporting is not unknown around these parts. Several months ago we had much the same incident, except a LEO, supervising Sgt, was filmed head kicking a "reported" struggling prisoner, who as it turned out was having a diabetic seizure. Any way, it came out shortly there after, that was a common practice for officers in the area to do that to a downed prisoner. AT first the officer got off scott free, but was later reprimanded, hand slap, after a public uproar.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> Earlier today was thinking had he actually had been a trained survivalist and not been so hell bent on immediate deadly revenge and killing indiscriminately, he could have kept the southern California LEOs in a crisis mode for months.


I too thought given his supposed back ground and available resources that this ordeal was going to last for weeks not days and that the body count was going to be much higher. Had he exercised more prudent judgement from a tactical standpoint he could have easily had SOCAL authorities pulling their hair out in flustration and looking like the Keystone Cops for weeks.

Just think if he would have planned this out a little less hastely and cached some supplies in various locations and didnt approach it like a bull in a china closet, imagine what he could have done! Obviously he wasnt all that smart, didnt have this very well thought out and made a number of catastrophic mistakes and miscalculations. I think the Media and LE gave him a lot more credit than he deserved or warranted. I knew he was going to go down in a Blaze of Glory though...that was obvious from the start.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I wonder too if the cars getting shot at didnt through him off a bit.


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> 1 man cost the California Government how much money and how many lives lost. Id say he had a win and as for a lone gunman his asymmetry wasnt too bad. Do I condone his killing of innocents. Hell no. But I dont condone the LAPD's or shall I say Riverside PD killing of innocents either. Whos dead and whos on paid leave ?


Riverside PD did not kill anyone in this incident. Where are you getting your information... LA did not kill anyone either.... Now there were two incidents of mistaken shootings but no one died fortunately.

This is a very personal incident for me... After freezing my ass of in Big Bear looking for Dorner, never knowing when or where he was going start shooting, which cabin he may be in. Its frightening... I do my job every day knowing i may never come home to my three children and wife. My friend MacKay did the same when the call came out... He did not hesitate, he did his job and was struck down by that piece of shit... Now his wife and two children have to go without a father and husband, and for what... Dorner was a cry baby, pissed because he could not be a cop... To kill with disregard over this is no hero or any patriot. I understand people dont like the cops, I deal with them on a daily basis. Its usually they are a piece of crap too. I just cant believe people would support this guy in any manner. 
People need to pull there heads out of their asses and figure out they are part of the problem not the solution.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I dont believe anybody here supports him or his actions. We may have (some) empathy for his complaint against the LAPD but no way shape or form was he supported on this forum. I think theres been some post event evaluation regarding his comment "Im going to bring asymmetrical warfare to them like theyve never seen". Sorry we are preppers and we do evaluate things like this for what is good and what is bad in tactical situations to survive. Not against cops but whatever scenario presents itself.

Apologies if the words hit you wrong as you were directly effected I will say thank you for your dedication and my condolences for the loss of your friend.

_It would seem you are correct it was 2 Riverside PD that died. And the injuries to the 4 civilians werent reported much but again you are correct it seems noone died. See even I can make mistakes when events like these go by so fast in reality._


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I in no way support him or his action. Quiet the opposite .
Did he by his action 1 man disrupt a major part of a state? He sure did.
To bad It was CA there may have been a armed citizen to stop him. The LEO with their phony SWAT teams did not do much. These are the LEO they tell us to trust our lives to. To cower under a desk with scissors and wait for. Good luck with that.
The press is never going to talk about the general public they gunned down.
Have we learned any thing for this?
LAPD has problems ..nothing new there
Every Minority that does not get what they want is a victim nothing new there
Cause to much of an embarrassment to the power ,you may never make it to trial......Waco ect nothing new there.
Major city LE can out gun a BG 100 to 1 and still let him go.... NY ,CA ect nothing new 
We learned one madman with the desire to harm others will, LE can not protect you . 
Most important is the last one are you will to place your life in their hands?


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll preface this by saying I'm not one of the 6k people to like the "we support Christopher Dorner" page on facebook.

The only thing that he proved is that 1 man is no match for tyranny... Alone we are NOTHING. If/when SHTF or the government collapses, we MUST unite with people in our families and communities.


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry if i went off its just a shitty situation.. Even as i prepare to attend MacKay's funeral tomorrow


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

-la-times-dorner-proves-guns-no-answer-tyranny
Yet 26 terrorists with box cutters were able to completely changed our way of life.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> -la-times-dorner-proves-guns-no-answer-tyranny
> Yet 26 terrorists with box cutters were able to completely changed our way of life.


The biggest difference was stated earlier. Dorner did not plan well. The guy was an idiot who thought too highly of himself.

The 26 terrorists, that had been planned for a long time and dry runs made. It would appear they stuck to the plan.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am a student of military history, especially WWII. Anyone who doubts that small bands of patriots armed with rudimentary weapons can not prevail against superior forces should study the Soviet partisans vs. the Germans. I did, as part of my interest in the war on the Eastern Front. While this may be common knowledge in Eoruope, it was new to me. I now have several volumes in my library.
Just google Bielski partisans and soviet partisans to learn more.


----------



## cjones636 (Feb 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Unfortunately, he is correct on one part. ONE person cannot take on the feds by himself and win.
> 
> As much as I really don't like the French, he forgot to mention how much good the French resistance did. Ok they were a minority in France but they did some good.
> 
> The real key here is organization. Without organization the people do not stand a chance.


If someone started a militia group with ex-military and regular citizens to uphold the freedoms and to fight a tyrannical government if it ever came down to it, and this group became very well organized with funding, equipment, weapons etc... Could this group be deemed by the government as a terrorist group, especially if the citizens are trained for combat?

I Would feel better if there was a group that wasn't under government control that was well organized and trained, then to rely on our military. I'm sure they would be a lot of military members that wouldn't follow the orders, but how may of them that would follow orders? I Think Bob would.


----------

